# Shrimp Question



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

Can different types of shrimp be mixed? say like red cherry shrimp, snowball shrimp, yellow shrimp, and blue shrimp?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the above forementioned shrimp will interbreed. If you want them to breed true, you migth want them to be in seperate tanks. 

You could mix any one of those above species with say something like crystal red, or crystal black shrimp.


----------

